# 2014 High School Sports



## nonac (Aug 31, 2014)

Its that time of year when High School sports here in the U.S. really start to get busy. Here are a few pics from a football game last night. All shot with a 5d Mk III and 70-200 f/2.8L II.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 31, 2014)

I like your composition, but what about exposing a little more for the shadows? I'd use your photos if I was out to advertise their uniforms but I'd open it a little to get faces.

Jim


----------

